# MFS Tools 2.0 not recognizing large hard drive



## marcelh (Jun 21, 2004)

Am trying to uprgade my Tivo HD and am having problems with MFS Tools 2.0
I am adding another drive and MFS Tools is only reading 137GB on both drives!
I know the computer recognizes large drives as I have used it before also if I try
InstantCake it reads the drives as the correct sizes so what gives??????
Very confused!!!!!     
Any help is appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You need to download the LBA48 boot CD with MFSTools both Weakness and PTV have a free CD for download.


----------



## marcelh (Jun 21, 2004)

HomeUser said:


> You need to download the LBA48 boot CD with MFSTools both Weakness and PTV have a free CD for download.


Thought MFS Tools 2.0 already has LBA48 support?
The Tivo is the HD10-250 so it is already LBA48 ready and comes with a 250GB drive

Marcel


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

There are two flavors of MFStools 2.0. One with and one without LBA48 support.


----------



## marcelh (Jun 21, 2004)

funtoupgrade said:


> There are two flavors of MFStools 2.0. One with and one without LBA48 support.


I got the Tools from Hinsdale and upgrade seemed to go o.k. it reported adding 600 hours and gave total etc. However when I restarted unit System info did not change does the HD10-250 not show the upgrade like the other units did??? 
It says estimated 30HD or 200 Regular so now I am not sure if it worked or not?

Any suggestions??

Thanks again for the help!

Marcel


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

List the exact mfstools commands you used line by line. Please also note size of drive you are adding.


----------



## marcelh (Jun 21, 2004)

mfsadd -x dev/hdc dev/hdd
Adding a 500 GB Drive
Like I said after using the mfadd it did say it increased 600 hours but it just does not show
it in the System Info on the Tivo it just says the standard, I just did not know if it should change or not like the regular Tivo's report.

Thanks again,

Marcel :up: :up:  
Took B drive back out after reading some older posts and thought I would give BlessTivo a try and it worked!!!!!
Now showing 97HD hours or 648SD hours which I hope is about right for 750GB

Thanks again for the help!

Marcel


----------

